Ask HN: What's the black bar at the top or HN right now? - chrisshroba
======
admay
It's a td element with a bg color of #000000. Inside of it is an image tag of
height 5 and width 0. The image source is "s.gif".

~~~
admay
Apparently, the element appears when someone notable has passed away

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14119021](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14119021)

~~~
admay
Maybe Paul Allen?

~~~
epiddy
Yup

